# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  flywheels

## makx

Σε αναζήτηση flyweels και έπειτα απο ψάξιμο στο net ειδα οτι στην ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει εισαγωγέας για το παρον προιόν http://electricitystorage.org/tech/t..._flywheels.htm , το οποίο εχει πολυ μεγαλη διάρκεια ζωής με πολύ μικρό κόστος , καθώς επίσης πετάει στα σκουπίδια όλα τα ups αφοθ απο μόνο του είναι συσωρευτής ενέργειας ,
και δίνει πίσω το 95% της ενέργειας στην γη και το 99% της ενέργειας στο διάστημα .
Η τιμή του απο ότι είδα για ολόκληρο το σπίτι 54.000 δολάρια περίπου 250-300kv/h , δεν έχει πρόβλημα εάν συνδέσεις πάνω του αντιστάσεις , θερμοσύφωνες , κουζίνες .
Σε μικρή έκδοση για 1kv/h http://www.beaconpower.com/products/.../flywheels.htm κοστίζει στα 3.000 δολάρια .
Βασίζεται σε ηλεκτρομαγνητική τεχνολογία μεσα στην οποία κινήται ένας δίσκος , φορτίζει όσο είναι συνδεμένος σε φωτοβολταικα συστήματα η άλλη πηγή ενέργειας , και πετας έξω και την ΔΕΗ και ολα σου τα ups. 
Δεν ξέρω τι να πώ εχουμε μπλέξει με τα UPS και τις μπαταρίες ενω υπάρχει τέτοια τεχνολογια και σε καλή τιμή .
Εάν έχει κάποιος κατι υπόψη ασ κάνει πόστ ειδικά για ελληνα προμηθευτή .
αλλα url:
http://www.virginia.edu/romac/flywheels.htm
http://www.wtec.org/loyola/scpa/04_02.htm
http://www.vyconenergy.com/
http://www.upei.ca/~physics/p261/pro.../flywheel1.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flywheel_energy_storage

----------


## STEL10S

Εχω μια επιφυλαξη με την αξιοπιστια του :
"The flywheel system is actually a kinetic, or mechanical battery, spinning at very high speeds (>20,000 rpm)"
Τα μηχανικά μερη νομιζω οτι καποια στιγμη θα εχουν προβλημα.

Ισως το υδρογονο να μπρορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν μπαταρια, αλλα και εκει καποια στιγμη χαλανε οι καταλυτες που κοστιζουν ακριβα.

----------


## yorgos

> Some of the key features of flywheels are little maintenance, long life (20 years or 10s of thousands of deep cycles) and environmentally inert material. Flywheels can bridge the gap between short term ride-through and long term storage with excellent cyclic and load following characteristics .


Όχι γιατί δεν έχουν φυσιολογικά ρουλεμάν αλλά αιωρούνται σε κενό με χρίση μαγνητικού πεδίου  ::  

Μπράβο μακχ, ωραία πληροφορία μας έδωσες!!  ::

----------


## makx

Σε μαγνητικο πεδίο και κενο αέρος , επίσης καθε 7-10 χρόνια η μόνη αλλαγή είναι η αντλία για το κενο αέρος που κοστίζει για το σύστημα των 3.000kv/a 2.500 δολάρια , διάρκεια ζωής εώς και 100 χρόνια δίνουν .
Αντίστοιχα για σύστημα 250kv/a με *μπαταρίες* το κόστος είναι 40.000 δολάρια για κάθε 3-4 χρόνια που γίνετε η αλλαγή στις μπαταρίες
Εάν κάποιος μπορεί να κάνει εισαγωγή καλώς , (αυτό το σαβατοκύριακο θα είμαι Kωσταντινούπολη (2 ώρες δρόμος είναι) απο την πόλη μου, γίνετε έκθεση οπως η cebit θα κοιτάξω και έαν βρώ κάτι θα κάνω πόστ )

----------


## jimskerle

γεια σε ολους . μαθαμε κατι περισσοτερο για το flyweels?

----------

